# Bryan Singer to helm BSG Theatrical Movie!



## Clark Kent (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bryan Singer to helm BSG Theatrical Movie!
By Silent Bob - 08-14-2009 10:50 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

No, not a movie based on the Sci-Fi (syfy) series, and not a continuation of the original, but yet another reimagining based on the original folklore.  Glen Larson will also be involved.

 	Quote:
*Bryan Singer to direct and produce 'Battlestar Galactica' movie*

 	 	by Nicole Sperling
 		Categories: Film, News, Uncategorized 
_Battlestar Galactica_ is getting the big-screen treatment. Universal Pictures has confirmed blog speculation that Bryan Singer, director of _Valkyrie_, will take on directing and producing duties for a _BSG_ movie. Glen Larson, who created original series back in 1978, will produce as well. The film is not expected to be a continuation of current popular television show thats running on the SyFy network but will be a complete re-imagining of the sci-fi lore that was invented by Larson back in the 70s.


http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2009/...lactica-movie/


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Nomad (Aug 14, 2009)

Ummm... why?

This was recently updated and I can't imagine them doing a better job than the BSG mini series and 4 seasons worth of shows.

How about some _new_ ideas instead?

Speaking of which, have to get over to see District 9 this weekend...


----------



## Omar B (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had just about enough of Bryan Singer.  There is nothing new, fresh or great he can do with the BSG universe that Moore has not already done.

Besides, I'm getting tired of him turning every single project of his into an analogy of his feeling like an outsider because he's gay.  Everything after The Usual Suspects has a strong undertone of "I'm gay and the world does not accept me." Only int eh case of X-men can I see his constant theme actually working quite well.  It's like, shut up tell a good story, nobody cares about your life behind closed doors.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 14, 2009)

> ... I can't imagine them doing a better job than the BSG mini series and 4 seasons worth of shows.



I sure can


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 14, 2009)

so....is Starbuck going to be a guy again?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I've had just about enough of Bryan Singer. There is nothing new, fresh or great he can do with the BSG universe that Moore has not already done.
> 
> Besides, I'm getting tired of him turning every single project of his into an analogy of his feeling like an outsider because he's gay. Everything after The Usual Suspects has a strong undertone of "I'm gay and the world does not accept me." Only int eh case of X-men can I see his constant theme actually working quite well. It's like, shut up tell a good story, nobody cares about your life behind closed doors.


 
Is he 'the only gay in the village' then?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9pdbpLwnC8&feature=related


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2009)

Fans of the original series want closure. They want to see the ship and crew they remember, find a happy ending.

Fans of the reimagine, can't "get" the original.

Moore's version was edgy, gritty, timely, and in the end, only superficially based on the original.  Sure, the names were the same, but it wasn't the same show. On it's own, it was good.

But, we want to see the BSG universe we remember, with the 1,000 yaren war, with the bastardized Egyptian and Mayan culture....though maybe without the kid and robot dog.  LOL!

If this goes through as indicated, Ill take it as what it is, an updated big screen treatment of the show I grew up on. Sure, new actors will be in those roles, but we can hope that they do for BSG what the new Trek movie was for that tired franchise.  

Just make the new Athena as hot as the old one please Mr. Singer.  Don't Mooriphy her and shove a sock down her tights.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just make the new Athena as hot as the old one please Mr. Singer.


 
Unpossible.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 14, 2009)

Heh.  I tend to agree.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Fans of the original series want closure. They want to see the ship and crew they remember, find a happy ending.
> 
> Fans of the reimagine, can't "get" the original.
> 
> ...


 
True...I never accepted "Galactica 1980" as part of that universe. It was soooooo horrible!


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 14, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> True...I never accepted "Galactica 1980" as part of that universe. It was soooooo horrible!


 
Yeah, but the flying motorcycles were pretty badass.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 14, 2009)

I always thought BSG was pretty awful till I saw Moore's take on it.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 14, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I always thought BSG was pretty awful till I saw Moore's take on it.




Then you realized it wasn't really all that bad in comparison? 

(sorry..I keep being snippy but I really didn't like the Moore version, either as a 're-imagining' or as an original work )


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

Larson's been trying to get BSG on the big screen since before Moore wrote for Trek, and since he owns the movie rights to Battlestar, he was able to sit on it until he was sure that the right story was going to be told.

Now that it actually looks like a possibility, I'll be looking forward to it.

As for Moore's series, it was good for what it was, but it wasn't Battlestar Galactica. 

And I say that as a fan of his show.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 26, 2009)

I was going to take the "Why?!" path too but Cap'n Bob's point made me realise why.

The new series were brilliant in their own right but they were a complete break from the original BSG.

Plus, as many have said already, no Athena .  Of course that will be true in this re-imagining too but that's okay ... I still remember her regardless .


----------



## Omar B (Aug 26, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> Then you realized it wasn't really all that bad in comparison?
> 
> (sorry..I keep being snippy but I really didn't like the Moore version, either as a 're-imagining' or as an original work )



As long as you liked it then fine, I didn't think much of it ... or Larson's other big show Knight Rider.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 27, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> Then you realized it wasn't really all that bad in comparison?
> 
> (sorry..I keep being snippy but I really didn't like the Moore version, either as a 're-imagining' or as an original work )


 
I liked Moore's versions until the end. I did not like the ending.


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 27, 2009)

there was an athena

boomer BECAME athena

sort of

anyway, not the point.

while i agree that the ending of BSG(2005) sucked eggs, but over all the series was epic with a WIN glaze and a side order of sexxy


----------



## Scott T (Aug 27, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Plus, as many have said already, no Athena .  Of course that will be true in this re-imagining too but that's okay ... I still remember her regardless .


Hard to forget the awesomely hot Maren Jensen *drool*


----------

